# German-Turks



## jasminion

Selamlar arkadaşlar,

Asıllı kelimesini kullanmak istemiyorum. Bunun dışında önerilere açığım, siz hangisini tercih edersiniz?

Alman-Türkler
Almanyalı Türkler

Şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## jasminion

Alman Türkü?


----------



## Rallino

Nasıl bir içerikte kullanacağınıza bağlı; ama, tırnak içinde _"Alamancılar"_ı öneriyorum


----------



## macrotis

Bildiğim kadarıyla dilimizde bu tür tanımlamalar _asılllı_ kelimesiyle yapılıyor. Mesela, Jay Leno bir Italian American'dır (Amerika'da doğmuştur). Bunu nasıl çevirirsiniz? Amerikan İtalyanı?


----------



## Rallino

macrotis said:


> Bildiğim kadarıyla dilimizde bu tür tanımlamalar _asılllı_ kelimesiyle yapılıyor. Mesela, Jay Leno bir Italian American'dır (Amerika'da doğmuştur). Bunu nasıl çevirirsiniz? Amerikan İtalyanı?






Jasminion, _asıllı_ kelimesini kullanmak istemiyorsanız;_ kökenli_'yi de kullanabilirsiniz.


----------



## DeepBlueSea

Kullanacağınız yere uygunsa, TDK "Almancı" için şu tanımı vermiş:
_(halk ağzında)_  Avrupa'da genellikle de Almanya'da çalışan Türk vatandaşı.


----------



## jasminion

Hepinize yardımlarınız için teşekkürler...


----------



## robfrank25

Hey guys, I don't know many Turkish words, but I know this one 

Almanya Türkleri

Hope this helps!


----------

